# Sizzix eClips and Rhinestone material



## dcedar (Apr 22, 2015)

I am having a problem with cutting a rhinestone template and I cannot find any help or information on the subject. I am using the original Sizzix eClips with eCal software. The template material I am using is Hartco 425S Rhinestone Material. It is approximately 25 mils thick. And the material is recommended for vinyl cutters with a minimum of 300 grams of down force cutting pressure. 
I did a practice cut for a small 2inch heart rhinestone template. I had the blade set at 3, speed 4, and pressure 5. The heart cut perfect. I then tried to cut a 5 letter word and the cutting went crazy. It was cutting over itself and it was cutting out of the 12x12 area. And it was not cutting the shape of the letters. 
I then placed vinyl in the cutter and cut on the vinyl setting and it cut all 5 letters just fine. 
I have wasted a lot of rhinestone material. I don't understand why it cut the heart perfect and then just went crazy on the rest? 

I would think the machine couldn't handle the material but it cut the heart template perfectly. 

I would think maybe there was a memory problem but it cut it in vinyl perfectly. 

What the heck am I doing wrong???


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Device driver or sign cutting software settings.
USB cable intermittent contact.
USB port on PC intermittent contact.
USB port on cutter intermittent contact.
Static discharge (run static test, get string if needed)
Motherboard issue.
Artwork has overlapping or hidden / transparent entities.
Turn off your computer and un plug it for a few minutes. Unplug the USB from the computer. This will reset the USB port. 
If that doesn't work it may be information overload on the usb. Switch to serial or ethernet cables


----------

